# 28" SHO first use and pic of stuff I found in the gas tank.



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

Got to use my new 28" SHO today but only about 3" of snow. Obviously it did a great job but wasn't really a true test. With all the negatives I've read about the Auto-Turn I was prepared to hate it but mine seems to work perfectly. 

The plow pile at the end was about 6" and posed no problems thankfully. 

After I was done I was checking over everything and was surprised when I looked in the fuel tank. It had very fine metallic "dust" collected on the bottom. I used a telescopic magnet to fish most of it out. I didn't see a fuel filter so I hope I don't have carburetor problems down the road.

I looked in the tank before I added fuel for the first time and didn't see anything.

The pile of "dust" is about the size of a penny.

IMG_2388 by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr

IMG_2393 by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr

IMG_2393 (2) by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

No way to tell if you got it all. Just wondering how it got there. Is the tank metal or plastic?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Glad you're happy with the machine, good choice.

Those metal filings are a bit disturbing, I had some scattered about when I changed my break-in oil, which is to be expected. However not sure how they wound up in your fuel tank are they that sloppy at the LCT factory?

I would suggest that you reach out to the dealer get his take and go from there. You can also call into Ariens tech support on Monday or send them an email via their website. Keep us posted.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yikes, that's disconcerting. Hopefully there's a fuel filter. But even if there is, steel filings might be small enough to fit through some filters anyhow. Good luck, please let us know what the dealer says. 

If you wanted some "protection" against this, you could maybe still a small but powerful magnet on the bottom of the gas tank, near where the fuel line comes out. That way it would hopefully help attract and catch any metal filings that are still floating around in there. 

If the fuel line is accessible, you could consider putting a magnet on the fuel line itself. Possibly along with a filter.


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> No way to tell if you got it all. Just wondering how it got there. Is the tank metal or plastic?


The tank is metal.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

w. t. f. yikes. i'd be concerned,
like how did it get there, from what did it come from, and did it do any engine damage


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

I checked my gas can and its all good. Maybe when they stamp out the 2 halves of the tank some of the steel comes off from the friction? 

It's very very fine almost like a graphite dust.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would be very concerned about that metal in the tank.....it absolutely should not be there under any circumstances. if that stuff makes it to the combustion chamber, it will lead to a premature engine failure. email ariens with the pic and story.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Appalling QC... 

As for steel tanks... What happened to the plastic tanks... why did they go back to steel?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

looks like might be shavings from drilling out tank for gas shutoff valve
as i understand its threaded in the tank??


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

1132le said:


> looks like might be shavings from drilling out tank for gas shutoff valve
> as i understand its threaded in the tank??


No I can see the shutoff valve. It's rubber line from the tank to the valve that's mounted to an engine cover. Then from the valve to the carb is more rubber line. No filter that I can see.

The pic looks like shavings but that's from being wet from gas and its still clumped together from the magnet. To me it looks more like what you would get from sanding bare metal.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I assume the tank has a screen filter on it, so the odds of it going into your carb are pretty slim. However, that isn't good QC and has to make you wonder what else was missed, or if something did get past the screen. This COULD lead to bigger problems down the road, I'd ask for another machine, or more likely document it within Ariens and ask for an extended warrantee. Which direction depends on how much you use it.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Vince28SHO said:


> No I can see the shutoff valve. It's rubber line from the tank to the valve that's mounted to an engine cover. Then from the valve to the carb is more rubber line. No filter that I can see.
> 
> The pic looks like shavings but that's from being wet from gas and its still clumped together from the magnet. To me it looks more like what you would get from sanding bare metal.


The filter would be up in the tank if there is one. I can't see them NOT using one, that would be ridiculous. I betcha it's in there where the rubber hose connects.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

You did the right thing to fish out the metal with a magnet. You can for good measure place a nice neodymium magnet underneath the tank to capture any stragglers. The fish out what ever is left that collects. 

No harm in holding onto some photos or letting the dealer know.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

sure looks like they drilled a hole in the tank to me
and it looks that way on mine
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...iuofnk-zh0gireiy0ejnkf2tyjrk0sq0aahzgealw_wcb


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

If your motivated, remove the carburetor bowl and see what made it inside. If you find gunk in the bowl flush the tank by removing the rubber fuel line. Add more gas to wash it out.

If it's running fine I wouldn't worry because your carburetor orifices aren't plugged, your engine won't run well, if at all if it was. I think there is a screen in the tank, but the holes are fairly large, it might not catch metal dust. You could add a in-line filter, just be careful as you need to use a filter for gravity fed engines. Otherwise the filter could restrict the flow of fuel. Briggs & Stratton in-line red filters are very easy to add. I added them to my blowers. I should have some protection from junk in the tank. Loews or Amazon has them. Cheaper on Amazon. $6 at Loews last time I looked.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

scrappy said:


> Appalling QC...
> 
> As for steel tanks... What happened to the plastic tanks... why did they go back to steel?


cheaper


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

I think I would have left the magnet in the tank to make sure I got it all. That definitely doesn't belong in there under any circumstances.


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

1132le said:


> sure looks like they drilled a hole in the tank to me
> and it looks that way on mine
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...iuofnk-zh0gireiy0ejnkf2tyjrk0sq0aahzgealw_wcb


Mines different. Looks like the plastic piece coming off the tank could be some sort of "filter" on mine.

Regardless I'm gonna pull the bowl off the carb and pull the tank off and flush it out. If the bowl is clean I feel pretty confident none of this crap made it into my engine.

IMG_2397 by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr

IMG_2398 by Vincent Lemmon, on Flickr


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

pulling the tank is best
id prefer that setup


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

well they had to drill holes for the fuel outlet so thats where those shavings came from


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

vinnycom said:


> well they had to drill holes for the fuel outlet so thats where those shavings came from[/QUOTE
> was my thought there were holes put in some place but ill pass


----------



## snow-shovel (Aug 13, 2015)

My Platinum 30 SHO has the same filings at the bottom of the tank. Not as numerous as the OP, but filings that can be plucked out with a magnet.

My thought is they are coming from the gas cap metal tangs that rub against the sharp metal ridge of the fuel tank. Each time the cap is removed or installed, the metal-to-metal grinds away a little more.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

snow-shovel said:


> My Platinum 30 SHO has the same filings at the bottom of the tank. Not as numerous as the OP, but filings that can be plucked out with a magnet.
> 
> My thought is they are coming from the gas cap metal tangs that rub against the sharp metal ridge of the fuel tank. Each time the cap is removed or installed, the metal-to-metal grinds away a little more.


If that is the case I think I'll pick up an N52 Neodymium rare earth Magnet and stick it to the bottom of the tank to catch those filings. If this were a major problem you'd think we would hear of carburetor problems - maybe we will......


----------



## Vince28SHO (Dec 30, 2017)

[/QUOTE
was my thought there were holes put in some place but ill pass[/quote]


You'll pass? 

Obviously the tank has holes in it. The one with the plastic barb might even be threaded, LOL.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

snow-shovel said:


> My Platinum 30 SHO has the same filings at the bottom of the tank. Not as numerous as the OP, but filings that can be plucked out with a magnet.
> 
> My thought is they are coming from the gas cap metal tangs that rub against the sharp metal ridge of the fuel tank. Each time the cap is removed or installed, the metal-to-metal grinds away a little more.


with all do respect.......you would have to fuel up 1000 times a day to generate any noticable filings from that possible source. the engine supplier needs to step up on qc or ariens needs to find a new supplier !


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

I see this engine being an oil burner in the future.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Pull the plastic piece off, or better yet, ask the dealer to do it in case it breaks/cracks. I bet there's a filter on the other side of that plastic piece. It would shock me if there wasn't.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

bp0416 said:


> If that is the case I think I'll pick up an N52 Neodymium rare earth Magnet and stick it to the bottom of the tank to catch those filings. If this were a major problem you'd think we would hear of carburetor problems - maybe we will......


Just for what it's worth, if you have an old hard drive, you can get a couple free magnets. You need a torx T8 bit or L-wrench to open it up. There are usually two very powerful magnets that control the actuator arm. Some drives only have one. They make great fridge magnets or in this case, shavings collectors in a gas can. The bonus is that you are destroying old data that could be stolen.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

FYI - looked in the fuel tank of my brand new Deluxe 28" SHO and have the same crap on the bottom of the tank. Put a rare earth magnet on the bottom of the tank, sloshed the gas around a bit and the tank was then clean. These are definitely metal fillings of some sort. Thank you for bringing this to our attention. At some point I'll remove the magnet and properly clean out the tank.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snow-shovel (Aug 13, 2015)

Home Depot has very strong Neodymium magnets about the size of a nickel. Dropped one in my tank today.

I doubt it is from drilling holes in the tank. Any holes needed are likely stamped when the tanks are made.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

snow-shovel said:


> Home Depot has very strong Neodymium magnets about the size of a nickel. Dropped one in my tank today.
> 
> I doubt it is from drilling holes in the tank. Any holes needed are likely stamped when the tanks are made.


Those are exactly what I used but put it on the outside of the tank in the bottom corner. Figured I'd never get that out of the tank if I dropped it in. I'm going to use a less powerful magnet attached to a line and drop it into the tank to catch the metal fillings. Then I can pull it out!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I think the metal shavings (especially since they're soo fine) might be from the locking tabs on the tank's cap?

Thoughts?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

my 28 414cc ariens has a screw on plastic cap
had shavings in the tank


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Any possibility the metal dust could have been in the fuel from the source? Maybe the gas station has a dying fuel pump, or maybe the truck that delivers it, or possibly even from the refinery? A lot of fuel in the U.S. is refined in a few locations, then pushed through pipelines. They separate the fuel loads (when there's a difference in octane rating, or different fuels altogether) by inserting a rubber separator called a 'pig' (called that because of the squealing sound it makes rubbing along the inside of the pipeline) that runs along the pipeline and keeps the one load from mixing with the other. It's possible that the fine dust could be generated by the pig on the way from the refinery to the terminal, and then loaded with the fuel into the delivery truck.

Try dipping a magnet on a string in your gas can and see what you come up with.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

jrcjr said:


> Any possibility the metal dust could have been in the fuel from the source? Maybe the gas station has a dying fuel pump, or maybe the truck that delivers it, or possibly even from the refinery? .


This is not a supply problem, it's an Ariens QC problem. A lot of people have reported this(I did as well) and it appears to be limited to recent Ariens snow blowers.


----------

